# Conscious Cup Coffee Roasters



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We specialize in fine, sustainable coffees. We roast with a Primo in the cafe. Inventory is timed to deliver or use coffees and our espresso and drip blends 3-10 days out of the roaster. We're just three years old and have won back to back "Best Coffee" readers' choice awards for the Fox Valley, Chicago's west and northwest suburbs. We have begun wholesale and have consulted on two ventures that have recently opened and are currently working with a third.

Watch our web site. We frequently feature a prized coffee as a drip choice, offering whole bean on line and in the store. These have included a #3 COE Costa Rican coffee as well as Mavis Banks and Kona Koa Extra Fancy.

We are a Green America certified business. We serve in ceramic in the cafe. We welcome your take out cups! We just began offering thermal French Press for table service.

We close at 6 pm Sundays.

More...


----------

